
YC Rejection Letter: Let's Throw Ourselves a BYOB Pity Party in Dolores Park - nikodunk
This Saturday, about 8 startups that received rejection letters for winter 2019 are going to be sipping beers in Dolores. Let&#x27;s be honest – it&#x27;s an excuse to chat in meatspace and exchange stories and tips on building our businesses!<p>2pm in Mission Dolores Park, San Francisco, by the playground. Call 917 704 3031 (Niko) when you&#x27;re there!
======
jnnnthnn
There's historical precedent for this:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salon_des_Refusés](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salon_des_Refusés)
:-)

------
Jun8
Love the idea, have one for me, too (got rejected twice in olden times)!

Here's a thought: would it be interesting to form a group of YC rejects (with
an email list, etc.), an aftermarket of sorts? Maybe they can do a Pitch Day
on HN and people can vote on ideas with a percentage of their karma points,
etc.

------
danidan11
Love it, looking forward to meeting all of you.

------
dorena
Yay! I'll be there, we deserve this :)

------
shafyy
I'll be there!

